# Can I Install Windows 10 on Lenovo G500S?



## imnasir (Oct 7, 2015)

Hello Eveybody..

Can anybody tell me how to install windows 10 on lenovo G-500S laptop without any problem. The official lenovo site says windows 10 is not supported on G-500S. I had my RAM upgraded to 4GB when i purchased the laptop. 

Thanks


----------



## billubakra (Oct 7, 2015)

Installing Windows 10 using the media creation tool - Windows Help

- - - Updated - - -

*windows.microsoft.com/en-in/windows-10/media-creation-tool-install


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 8, 2015)

Could be that Lenovo does not have drivers for Windows 10. I would suggest a dual boot and checking whether your laptop can actually manage to scavenge all necessary drivers for Windows 10.


----------



## imnasir (Oct 8, 2015)

meetdilip said:


> Could be that Lenovo does not have for Windows 10. I would suggest a dual boot and checking whether your laptop can actually manage to scavenge all necessary drivers for Windows 10.



How about restoring from backup in dual boot, after installing 10. Will that work? I read somewhere that restoring from backup will install drivers as well.


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 8, 2015)

Which backup ?


----------



## imnasir (Oct 8, 2015)

meetdilip said:


> Which backup ?



From windows 7 backup.


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 8, 2015)

I am not sure it works that way. By using dual boot, all you need to spare is some free space ( a drive to be exact ). Once you have dual boot, boot using Windows 10 see if you can get necessary drivers to get it working. If you can, stay with it and keep or delete Windows 7 as per you choice.


----------



## imnasir (Oct 9, 2015)

meetdilip said:


> I am not sure it works that way. By using dual boot, all you need to spare is some free space ( a drive to be exact ). Once you have dual boot, boot using Windows 10 see if you can get necessary drivers to get it working. If you can, stay with it and keep or delete Windows 7 as per you choice.



I tried the dual boot option, but while installing it said it cant install as i need a GPT disk..What to do now?
I had installed the same windows 10 copy on my old desktop without any problem.


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 9, 2015)

If you convert the disk to GPT, you will loose the present partitions. The only option is to take backup of data, convert disk to GPT and try installing Windows 10.

- - - Updated - - -

Refer this: *technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc725671.aspx


----------



## imnasir (Oct 9, 2015)

meetdilip said:


> If you convert the disk to GPT, you will loose the present partitions. The only option is to take backup of data, convert disk to GPT and try installing Windows 10.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Refer this: *technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc725671.aspx



Do i have to convert the entire disk into GPT or i can convert only the partition on which i want to install windows 10?


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 9, 2015)

Entire HDD.


----------



## imnasir (Oct 9, 2015)

meetdilip said:


> Entire HDD.



Okk. but that would delete my windows 7 installation as well & that's not what i wanted. 

Anyways Thanks


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 10, 2015)

Are you sure that Windows 10 needs GPT. I guess it will run on MBR as well.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 10, 2015)

meetdilip said:


> Are you sure that Windows 10 needs GPT. I guess it will run on MBR as well.


Check these:

Install Windows 10 TP 64bit on a GPT Partition? - Microsoft Community

*msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/dn640535(v=vs.85).aspx#gpt_faq_whats_wrong


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 11, 2015)

Found this 

Windows 10 - Dual Boot with Windows 7 or Windows 8 - Windows 10 Forums


----------



## imnasir (Oct 12, 2015)

meetdilip said:


> Found this
> 
> Windows 10 - Dual Boot with Windows 7 or Windows 8 - Windows 10 Forums



Thanks will look into it.


----------

